# Doctors



## babylemonade (Feb 24, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knows when you go to tell your GP that you are pregnant. Is it best to wait until you are 8 weeks or so or should you go quite soon?


----------



## jwb (Jan 4, 2009)

Congratulations
I would probably go earlier in case there is a wait for midwives appointments (we currently have a 4 week wait for first appointments). Alternatively phone the surgery and ask the receptionist what they recommend.
  Janet


----------



## babylemonade (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks Janet.

p.s I love your dancing bananas.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I would say get referred as early as possible you should see your MW by 12 weeks and 6 days.

Good luck
x


----------

